# new exhaust pics



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)




----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Forget the exhaust, that's one shiny bumper in the second shot!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Did you add rear brake ducting?


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*rear brake ducting*

rear brake ducting

i am from europe. I dont understand that word? Whats it mean?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: rear brake ducting*



Pmmeke said:


> *rear brake ducting
> 
> i am from europe. I dont understand that word? Whats it mean? *


Air ventalation to the rear brake rotors

A tube that forces outside air onto the brakes :dunno:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

The car looks great! Are those the SSR GT3 rims? If so, or even not, I really like them. :thumbup:


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*no air ducks*

no i havent added air ducks 

The rims are racing dynamics rs2 19 inch

more pics
http://www.e46fanatics.com/phorum/showauthor.detail.php?a=Pmmeke


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

gotta say, one of the nicest looking 3ers I've seen.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*thanks *

nate328Ci
: the aire mess grill is a optical part of the rd bumper side skirt kit


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

i must say this is the nicest 4 door ive seen so far.... almost nicer than a 2 door  

So....is it a 325 or 330?? :dunno:


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

You have got one beautiful car there!


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*thanks *

For tax reasons (i have 2 cars and the E46 is my second one) the engine is not a 325 nor a 33O 

To found out look at my site  http://www.pmmeke.netfirms.com


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

That is a hell lot of upgrades, geeze, i still donno what u r driving :lmao: but :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *Forget the exhaust, that's one shiny bumper in the second shot! *


I agree, so pmmeke, which wax/polish do u use?


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*wax*

same brand as the shampoo: wehrle's metalick polish and sometimes turtle beach wax for a quick job.

and 3 M polisch for scratches

my car
hehe the type is there somewhere. Upgrades yeah this is my list
Exterior parts

 E 46 sedan saloon: Farn green metallic 
 Racing Dynamics front bumper R35 
 Racing Dynamics side-skirts R35 
 Racing Dynamics rear apron R35 
 Racing Dynamics style (Hagus) mirrors painted 
Racing Dynamics plate holder (25 euro) 
 Racing Dynamic rear road wheel, RS2, 19 X 9.0 (3 piece alloy-silver) 
 Racing Dynamic front road wheel, RS2, 19 X 8.0 (3 piece alloy-silver) 
 Tires Dunlop sp 9000 265/30 zr 19 rear (35O euro/1 piece) and 235/35 zr 19 
 Rolled fenders 
 Hamann eyelids 
 Taillight Lenses Clear Parking Light Lenses Clear Sidemarkers 
 Titanium Trim for the headlights 
 Croom kidneys 
 Door pillars painted in high gloss black 
 Trunk handle painted in green metal color 
 Black anti-sun banner + logo "Bmw tuned car club" 
 90% rear + 50% rear sides + 30% front sides glascoated windows 
 Blue interior lightning bulbs 
 BMW 3 aluminium polished and blue lightned (no bulbs) bmw (high power)logo door sills 
 The mess grill R35 back and rear painted silver 
 Black high gloss under the window trim oem bmw 
 Roof top spoiler Ac Schnitzer 
 Foglights 
 Colour code door handles 
 Debadged 
 Oem Bmw trunk aero spoiler

I.c.e installation

 Oem radio cassette business RDS & CD 
 Oem trunk CD 6 piece change/storage system 
 Oem 6 speakers soundsystem 
 2 battery install system: front oem battery/rear optima battery 
 Second long lasting battery Optima yellow top in rear trunk 54 amps deep recycling type for independ power to strobes and ice/music installation (Fully rechargebel to 100% if power is 0%) 
 Power relais for cutting power connection to the front battery when motor is not running 
(i can draw all power out of my rear batttery and still start my car with with a 100% front battery)

Interior parts

 Racing Dynamics dead pedal/foot rest 
 Racing Dynamics gas and brake pedals 
 Racing Dynamics floor mats (rug 4 piece RD crest embroidered) 
 Racing Dynamics aluminum shift knob with Racing Dynamics logo 
 Racing Dynamics aluminum e brake handle with Racing Dynamics logo 
 Isotta aluminum shift knob frame 
 Oem titanium trim interior 
 Oem chrome steering piece Oem bmw 
 Oem front storage sunglass package + cassette store + roll down shielding 
 Oem 4-function on-board computer 
 Oem full automatic airco 
 Oem sport leather steering wheel 
 Oem leather front centre arm rest 
 Oem bmw alarm

Motor upgrades

 Alignment tires 
 Sport air filter K & N 
 Green Street glow stroboscoop lightning in middle front bumper 
 Profesional Whelen 60 watt transformator + 4 white clear hide away strobes in front fogs/corners with 9 rotating flash pattern + Whelen 4 switch 
 Cobra Sport springs lowered 40 mm/2 inch front and 6O mm/3inch rear (custom made) 
 Oem Sach and Boge sport shocks suspension

and now the remus exhaust


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*2 videos of my car*

http://www.vfive.com/~mark/e46/misc/mycar-pmmeke.avi

http://www.vfive.com/~mark/e46/misc/mycar-pmmeke2.avi

save as right click vieuw local disk


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: 2 videos of my car*



Pmmeke said:


> *http://www.vfive.com/~mark/e46/misc/mycar-pmmeke.avi
> 
> http://www.vfive.com/~mark/e46/misc/mycar-pmmeke2.avi
> 
> save as right click vieuw local disk *


very nice..in the video..how are you getting the lights to flash from side to side?? :thumbup:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: thanks *



Pmmeke said:


> *For tax reasons (i have 2 cars and the E46 is my second one) the engine is not a 325 nor a 33O
> 
> To found out look at my site  http://www.pmmeke.netfirms.com *


Ahhh..."316 sedan saloon". Not familiar with that designation...is that a 4 or 6 cylinder?


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: thanks *

it's a 1.6L 4 cylinder using valvetronic.



geomax said:


> *
> 
> Ahhh..."316 sedan saloon". Not familiar with that designation...is that a 4 or 6 cylinder? *


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*hehe*

You found it.  Its a 1,8 L 4 cylinder.

The lights are a whelen strobe css66O 4 hide away strobe set. Its for car shows. On the movie you dont c a lot of them. My camera is to slow to capture all the lights flashing.


----------



## __TD__ (Mar 20, 2002)

A beautiful car and you are to be commended, however I have to ask this question.

Assuming my arithmetic is correct & after converting the Euro's to USD at www.oanda.com, you spent 17,500.00 on modifications on a 4 cylinder automobile.

Naturally we all tune our cars to suit our own tastes but 17.5K is alot of money to spend on a car with such mechanical limitations.

And one more thing, why the BMW emblem on the boot when the bonnet has a RD emblem?

Again, your car is beautiful.

 razzmatazz


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*thanks for the compliment *

Wel the reason is 2fold

1) when i first started i wasnt planning on modding my car.
This is the picture of the car i bought originaly


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*so*

so, i started rebuilding and we needed a bumper. So i thought o whell better add something better ats the same effort and a little more cost but it would look better. When i added the bumper i thought o whell better take the whole kit. And so on. When rebuilding the car. People gave me compliments on the car and invited me to car tuner meetings where people show off their tunned cars. So i got enthousiastic and started doing more and more.


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*Then i noticed*

The second reason is that i dont realy need speed. I got a bmw 52O i and thats a fast car. This E46 car is my fun car, kind off a hobby and owning 2 cars in europe, in belgium is not tax friendly. You pay a lot of money on big engines. As i have the 52O already i was better off with a small engine.

Its only purpose of the car is shows and driving the kids to school (its the car of my wife)

Also in Belgium the police is very strict on speeding. Every 4O km you risk of having a fine. So people in general stopt speeding in Belgium.

I just enjoy a slow ride. I am a bit older now to. I am 37 and dont need to hurry no more then i was 2O


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*The rd emblem*

Whell as its my wifes car she has a saying in the matter to. Its here wish that 1 emblem stays bmw. So i left it alone


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*At*

At this moment i got to make a decision. Or i save up and buy a cabrio E46 bmw , something i always dreamt on having or i continue with this car and add leather, dvd, upgrade the stereo and so on to become a car that winns car shows.

I havent decided yet what i will do


----------



## __TD__ (Mar 20, 2002)

Well someday you might just want to install the K55 motor package from RD.  

 razzmatazz


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: thanks for the compliment *



Pmmeke said:


> *Wel the reason is 2fold
> 
> 1) when i first started i wasnt planning on modding my car.
> This is the picture of the car i bought originaly *


The car must be dirt cheap when you bought it, well, i hope, considering all the upgrades you made....

Anyways, great job :thumbup: 
Fabulous, amazing, fabulous, ran out of words...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Razzmatazz said:


> *Well someday you might just want to install the K55 motor package from RD.
> 
> razzmatazz *


razz..are you mad, I always see your sig name with this  :dunno:


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*yes*

Yes it was but such a thing is always an adventure. You can start something like that and do a good deal or you can experience much more cost then you expected.

In my case it went very well. I saved a bundle and spend it on mods  Result i had a 5OOO dollar free mods


----------

